# Chicago Restaurant Suggestions



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

We're going to be at the Palmer house for a few days in September. We're looking for some restaurant suggestions somewhere near Michigan Ave. between the Art Institute and the Hancock Center - fine dining, semi-casual or unusual. Any ideas?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

There are a lot of bars and restaurants where State and Rush meet (a couple blocks north of the Hancock tower).

Gibson's is a local favorite, as is the flagship Morton's steakhouse; Le Colonial is French-Vietnamese (I really like the one in New York); and after decades at the Palmer House, Trader Vic's has reopened up there.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

There's always Lawry's on 100 East Ontario Street between Michigan and Rush...I am not a big prime rib guy, but Lawry's is my only exception,
I would recommend Schwa, but it is not close to you and there's almost no such thing as a reservation.
Enjoy!!


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you know the old Saturday Night Live bit placed in a restaurant where the only response to any customer request was CezBurger....CezBurger. The place it's based on is the Billy Goat Bar and it's underneath the Wrigley Building (Michigan and the River). It's kind of a Chicago landmark, sort of like a seedy version of Sardi's in NYC. It's cheap-casual and a must see.

If you like Chinese food, take the Red Line to Chinatown (15 minutes from Michigan Ave. Experiment and eat family style. Cheap and fun.


----------

